# Smurf Explosion



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd like to start a buzz marketing campaign against the use of blue puck cleaners. It's called "save a Smurf"


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I hate that blue thing, actually when you need to replace a fill valve...but in that toilet make a beautiful camouflage color.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Whenever I work on toilets I have a little 2 gallon shop vac I bring in with me to suck the tank dry.


I like how clean it makes my dirty old shop vac smell after I suck up the puck. It's exhaust is almost like an air freshener :yes:

Not to mention I end up fully rebuilding the toilet.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nathan901 said:


> Whenever I work on toilets I have a little 2 gallon shop vac I bring in with me to suck the tank dry.
> 
> 
> I like how clean it makes my dirty old shop vac smell after I suck up the puck. It's exhaust is almost like an air freshener :yes:
> ...


Could not possibly say it better than this. My 2 gal Ridgid shop vac is a mandatory tool.

David


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I use the ridgid 5 gal shopvac, but point is it does make for a nice dry repair!


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Tank water was clean and clear. The puck was gone. Didn't really have much blue to worry about...other than the obvious


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Papa surf obviously shook it more than twice! lol


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Nathan901 said:


> Whenever I work on toilets I have a little 2 gallon shop vac I bring in with me to suck the tank dry.
> 
> 
> I like how clean it makes my dirty old shop vac smell after I suck up the puck. It's exhaust is almost like an air freshener :yes:
> ...


We had a service plumber do that a few years ago. Something happened and the vac was blowing out as it was sucking in. Not a pretty sight.


----------

